

20 technologists. 5 Angels. 2 companies. 1 weekend. - nickfrost
http://angelhack.com

======
nickfrost
AngelHack is an accelerated start-up incubator, bringing together top
engineers, designers, and product people in the Bay Area to build an idea from
concept to investable start-up in 3 days!

